
Nextdoor CEO Takes Blame for Censorship of Black Lives Matter Posts - js2
https://www.npr.org/2020/07/01/886147665/it-s-our-fault-nextdoor-ceo-takes-blame-for-censorship-of-black-lives-matter-pos
======
parliament32
>Friar said they were deleting posts about Black Lives Matter because they
were following outdated rules stating that national conversations have no
place in neighborhood forums.

Is this wrong though? If you're talking about a local protest/activity,
absolutely; but does generic black-square-style posting have a place on a
hyperlocal community forum like ND?

~~~
sky_rw
It's not wrong, but the mob has come for him and having any contrarian or
critical opinion of this movement is career suicide.

------
Causality1
_Those guidelines have now been revised to state that conversations about
racial inequality and Black Lives Matter are allowed on Nextdoor_

I'm not a Nextdoor user but the way I read it it seems like discussions were
limited to only local events and proposals. Say, a post about a BLM protest at
the local mall was ok, and a post proposing a possible future BLM protest at
the mall was ok, but not a post promoting or criticizing BLM in general. The
new guidelines appear to now grant a specific exception to the core concept.

I don't envy their position. Doing this opens the floodgates to rule
exceptions for every special interest group on the planet and not doing it
puts them in the crosshairs of a massive and popular social movement.

------
malwarebytess
So, is there then an easy tool to report rogue community leads ? (mods) I
don't think there is one specifically for that purpose.

------
eplanit
Hah. I quit Nextdoor over all that racist BLM nonsense. We already have a
Twitter. Good to know I made the right decision.

------
rvz
Nextdoor sounds like Stallman's worst nightmare and Stalin's dream startup
idea. I wouldn't want to be the CEO of this company given the hole they have
just dug themselves in.

------
suzzer99
Is she also going to take the blame for the rest of the blatant racism that
happens constantly on nextdoor?

~~~
neonate
The CEO is a woman.

~~~
suzzer99
Thanks. I fixed it. Lol at me getting downvoted for pointing out the obvious
"black person walking in the neighborhood" racism that's rampant on nextdoor
though.

~~~
hckr_news
Not sure why you’re getting downvoted. The platform is filled with racist
Karen’s scared of a black person’s shadow. Embarrassing they don’t take more
of stance against it.

~~~
hedora
Hey now. Don’t be sexist and forget to mention the Ken’s.

~~~
rvz
You also shouldn't be transphobic and assume their gender if some of 'them'
are also transgender themselves for the sake of absolute 'inclusivity'. /s

